# "sailboat Sunday"



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Hello, I am new to this forum. Over the past several years I have been painting in oils. It has been a while since I did a watercolor. I have decided to start anew with the medium. I was originally trained in college by a watercolor instructor named O.K. Harry who graduated from Chouinard Art Institute. Sadly he is no longer with us. Having grown up in California I fell in love with the 'California style" and hope that it is evident in this piece. Comments welcome as always.


----------



## CP40Carl (Apr 11, 2020)

This is superb, I really like it. I’ve been painting in oils for some time and about to make the switch to watercolours. I’d be happy if I produced something of that standard! Well done.


----------



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Hello Carl. Thank you for your kind words and encouragement. The other day I tried to remember when I painted my last watercolor. It had to be at least 15 years ago. When I took out all of my watercolor supplies the paints had all dried out. My brushes are still very good as I had stored them well. So I ordered new paints and some good paper and went at it. I am going to paint watercolor from now on as well as oils.


----------



## CP40Carl (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes, my oils were pretty ancient when I started painting with them again a few years back. Got some decent watercolour brushes and paints order for my birthday at end of this month. Can’t wait! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

That's a fabulous piece. What boat shop is/was it? My older brother used to build boats like that in Sausolito, where he still lives.

What size? Paper? Paints? Inquiring minds want to know! 😜


----------



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Hello Mullanphy. In the past if I wanted to paint a "half" sheet watercolor I would take a 22" X 30" sheet and cut it across to make a 15" X 22" size. I was surprised to find that my source sells a 16" X 20" size sheet and that is what I ordered. The painting posted here is on that size. I used Grumbacher and Windsor Newton colors. I really like good flat brushes of different widths. I almost always sketch out my subject to create a good design and composition. I try to put the brightest area of the composition next to a very dark. That creates contrast and attracts the eye. If I use a photo it is usually only for accuracy of a subject not to copy the photo. Thank you for your kind words. Donald.


----------



## Have pen will scribble (May 8, 2020)

Just one more thing. The location though not specific, was inspired by the sailboats that reside on stilts in Fairport Harbor Ohio.


----------

